# Please help - flavour selection.



## morras (16/4/16)

Hi all

I am ordering my DIY starter kit from Skyblue.....

Please advise on the 10 concentrates that is best to buy as a start.

Looking for the 10 that twill allow me to make the most juices - i will be starting with the simpler juices like mustard milk initially.

I enjoy the sweeter juices in general and xxx is my current all day vape.

All help will be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

I tried to start with 10... and got 50 in my first order looool. All the best there man I was too weak to keep numbers down myself

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## morras (16/4/16)

This is what i was thinking ??



 Large DIY E-liquid Starter Kit (Without Box)
- Select type of liquids: All VG Kit
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Greek Yoghurt 10..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Strawberry (Ripe..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Vanilla Bean Ice..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Vanilla Custard ..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Ripe Banana 10ml..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Coconut Extra 10..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Sweet Cream 10ml..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Whipped Cream 10..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Cheesecake (Grah..
- Please select free concentrated flavour: TFA Dairy/Milk 10ml ..
- Add another flavour at only 49.95!: TFA Bavarian Cream 1..
- Add another flavour at only 49.95!: TFA Marshmallow 10ml..
- Add another flavour at only 49.95!: TFA Vanilla Cupcake ..


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/16)

morras said:


> This is what i was thinking ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest trying Coconut rather than Coconut Extra, unless you're planning on a suntan lotion flavour. The Extra is just plain nasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras (16/4/16)

Thanks bumblebee - will change that

I also added koolada , smooth , menthol and sour.......


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/16)

morras said:


> Thanks bumblebee - will change that
> 
> I also added koolada , smooth , menthol and sour.......


I have some smooth, never used it though. It's one of those things that you will rarely need. I don't think you will need that at this stage. The Koolada and Menthol are staples, gotta have those


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I would suggest trying Coconut rather than Coconut Extra, unless you're planning on a suntan lotion flavour. The Extra is just plain nasty


Jeeez yeah even at 1 percent it is like pure chemical-ness. Just WHY. I tasted it in a 3 percent mix in its own... woooowwweeee....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

